
What's the best way to look for a cofounder via HN? - eternalhackingz
So unwittingly launched a company back in 2010 that is now maxed out runway wise but is cranking out the highest top line revenue ever: 350K. I&#x27;m a biz guy and have gotten away with outsourcing all tech but now I need someone in-house to help build the vision. What&#x27;s the best way to get in front of hackers who are willing to co-hack and raise a major round?
======
ankurdhama
Make them excited about the thing you are building. Especially telling about
the possibilities of the thing you are building and how it can actually help
people by giving concrete examples. This is just my personal view. I don't
prefer people who use abstract and hand wavy vocabulary to discuss their
vision and ideas as that just means you don't have enough clarity of thoughts
yet.

------
Darwinner
Hey, I'd be potentially interested. Shoot me an e-mail (contact in profile).

